# Goat jumping the fence



## ship1of2 (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a goat that will not stop jumping out of the pen. The fence is 4 feet high. How high does it have to be?

Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How about a photo of your fencing system? Where do you live? Could be the altitude....Seriously we need I little more info to assist you with you present problem.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

You Could TIE A TIRE around it's neck it won't be getting out! (USE A TACTOR TIRE)


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Is this a new goat? How long has she been jumping? Is there anything different going on?

When we first got our Kinder, Luna she jumped her fence for a week or so. This was a 4 foot high fence--and she is a cross between a pygmy and nubinan. So she's short. And.....she's FAT. And....she's 7 years old! She jumped right over and THEN proceeded to jump out of a CLOSED barn window--shattering the glass. Luckily she didn't get a scratch on her.

Since she has settled in she's been fine. But tonight I am wondering about her again b/c we put her in with a buck. It should be the right time and she was flagging him and seemed sort of interested. But if I'm wrong....I could go out in the morning to find her out of her pen again. Because I know she can do it.

I never did figure out a way to make her fence taller--but then it became a non issue. I hope, anyway........  If old, short, fat Luna can jump a 4 foot fence, I don't know how high a regular girl could go.

Dee


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

ship1of2 said:


> I have a goat that will not stop jumping out of the pen. The fence is 4 feet high. How high does it have to be?
> Thanks


I've got a big Saanan buck who when he was a few years younger and on one side of a 4 foot fence and the "rut" was beginning in him........decided that he would show me a thing or two. He was running back and forth.....trying to get the girls attention in the next pen over......I kept getting in his way.....literally. He was getting ticked off at me *(and I knew it too......snicker+) and all at once he pulled a fast one on me. He faked going left and then just as quickly from a complete standstill......he just lept up and over that fence as if it wasn't even there!!! I saw daylight of at least another foot and a half above that top fence line and the bottom of his feet.......he came down on the other side and turned and gave me a look of "Hmmmph......so there!" I quickly recovered my initial surprise and grabbed his collar and he was just as willing to let me lead him back around to the gate and put him back in his pen. He's never tried it again, but he proved to both of us that he could leave anytime he wanted to. My advice if you really want to TRY to keep your goat in, is to either install 6 foot fences or provide some sort of "hot" wire around the top of your 4 foot fence that projects up at least another 2 feet. And even then.........who knows for sure??? :shrug:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goats are deer in disguise. They can jump anything they darn well want to.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

All my fences are about 4 to 4 1/2 feet high. I have never had one jump it (But if you were like 20 pounds overwieght would you? or had a HUGE milked filled udder?) In my paddock I have a wooden fence. (pasture is 4 wires. 2 hot) I put one string of wire on it. (NOT HOT) IT gets them every time. But it doesn't work on Moms she always throws hay over and breaks the wire. I will put a stop to that (MAKE IT HOT!!)


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Rose, that is the greatest pic. I got a wonderful laugh from it. Thanks for making my morning cheery. I have to say I had all kinds of problems keeping one of my goats in when I got them, some of you might remember LOL. She went through and under and over, and she is my smallest. She was only about 4 months old and is a minimancha. My fence was already 4 foot. I am not sure what helped but, I did the two things that I was told on this site and IT WORKED thank goodness. I teathered her for about 10 days and also while she was teathered I put in an electric fence. She has stayed in ever since. Yippee, sure has made this goat owner alot less stressed. Good luck and I am feeling for ya.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

It's an excellent candidate for the thread on goat recipes!


----------

